# Improving Internet Speed



## ashisharya (Feb 2, 2005)

I have 256 kpbs Sify 500 MB pack. The speed is terrific but I the download limit is too small. And I download 5-6 songs per day. Can u PLZ tell me that 48 kbps will be just like dial-up or THE REAL BROABAND SPEED. If no, will 64 kpbs will work??


nEUziT


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 2, 2005)

Sify has really low download limits. well after using 256kbps u will find any lesser speed really slow. The Rs. 295 40kbps unlimited is good but its too slow. 

Well 64 kbps is surely better and good value.

i did advice u to check the reliance 128kbps||Rs 750||Unlimited service, which looks really good (Donno anything mor than that)

Personally i am using Sifys 40kbps||Rs 295||Unlimited


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 2, 2005)

48kbps will give you a speed around 5.5-6kBps
and 64kbps will give you a speed around 7.5-8kBps
and this suggests thats this is CERTAINLY NOT BROADBAND


----------



## foreveranuj (Feb 3, 2005)

*Indian 'Broadband'*

Lets admit this....we have a very poor infrastructure....not just on the Roads but even on the Internet.
Broadband in India assumes a different defn altogether. Its very slow when u compare it with other countries.
I hope the situation changes for the better.....thanks to our mammoth population, bandwith remains a problem. And I see lil hope.

Anuj


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 3, 2005)

lol our new and latest hope died too 
256kbps @ 450mb dl limit 
hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
woah!!!hohohohohohohhoh
man i laughed my teeth out 
hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## daj123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hathway - 512Kbps @ 200MB/month limit!!! ROTFLMAO!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 3, 2005)

I guess I am very lucky with my connection then...
Ortel Net at 500 pm for 256Kbps connection with 600 Mb/month limit but free downloads from 11PM to 9AM. I am averaging around 10Gbs of data downloads each month.


----------



## hack expert (Feb 4, 2005)

well i got 64kbps broadband unlimited for rs 500 per month
one good thing is dat there`s no downloadlimit


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 4, 2005)

even i got a broadband connection of 64 kbps which doesn have any download limit!and the speed is about 10-15 kbps!!


----------



## vysakh (Feb 4, 2005)

for how much


----------



## neerajvohra (Feb 4, 2005)

A Bit Lucky 
  me using 128kbps with unlimited download,unlimited surfing paying 770pm
 700 plus 10%tax,so guys search for some good cable wallas rather than this sify and reliance,they also provide good services!!!


----------



## sunnydiv (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Indian 'Broadband'*



			
				foreveranuj said:
			
		

> Lets admit this....we have a very poor infrastructure....not just on the Roads but even on the Internet.
> Broadband in India assumes a different defn altogether. Its very slow when u compare it with other countries.
> I hope the situation changes for the better.....thanks to our mammoth population, bandwith remains a problem. And I see lil hope.
> 
> Anuj



well, they are the virtual roads arent they, how could india have changed its image


----------



## krisjr (Feb 5, 2005)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> A Bit Lucky
> me using 128kbps with unlimited download,unlimited surfing paying 770pm
> 700 plus 10%tax,so guys search for some good cable wallas rather than this sify and reliance,they also provide good services!!!



hi,
well mate isint reliance giving a good service when its broadband is concerned..well i know for sure its mobile biz sucks..isint the download speed good enough..let me know plz..but cable nets are not good either pluz they also suck(atleast in calcutta),its shared i guess which reduces the effective speed..


----------

